# Ski Resorts



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Anybody know any around the MD/WV area that won't cost me an arm and a leg to do a little skiing and snowboarding? Trying to make just a day trip this Sat or Sunday with my girlfriend. Snow shue mountain is the only one I have heard on the radio. Any suggestions? I will be renting all gear there.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Liberty, Rountop and Whitetail, I think will be your best bet for travel time, only problem will be the crowds on the weekends. Try renting your equipment at a local ski shop, sometimes cheaper and most of the time better equipment. 
http://www.skiliberty.com/ 
http://www.skiroundtop.com/ 
http://www.skiwhitetail.com/


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Just went to Wintergreen (VA) for a day trip on Sunday. OK conditions, a little icey on some runs and very crowded.

The best resort in the area is Snowshoe. They have the most trails and the fastest lifts in the region. If you like double blacks, the back side of the mountain is awesome and usually not crowded. But depending on where you live, it could be a long day for only a day trip. Snowshoe is about 4.5 hours from DC.

Another trip to consider is Seven Springs. Doesn't have the elavation drop as Snowshoe but is spread out and also has a good backside with alot of black trails. That's only 3 hours from DC. Fun crowd. That's where all the Dewey crowd goes in the winter.

Whitetail Resort (PA) - Forget it. 1.5 hours from DC but CROWDED and the longest run is 20 seconds.

Massnutten (VA) - 'Mass-a-nuthin'. 3 hours from DC. Spend the extra drive and go to Snowshoe.

Ski Liberty (PA) - 2 hours from DC. Nothing to great.

And be prepared to give up that arm to go. Avg weekend lift tickets are $50 (times 2), rental equipment is $40 (times 2), plus food, beverages, fuel. Imagine that nice custom heaver you could buy instead of that ski trip. 

A bit of advice, go when the rates go down in early March. With the amount of snow they've had, they'll be open into late March. If you can't wait that long, take a 'sick' day (cough, cough) and go during the week. It's cheaper and less crowded.

And so SF doesn't get mad at me, there's some great trout fishing around Snowshoe area.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks guys! Looking at Ski Liberty right now. Will be my girlfriends first time and don't want to scare her too much. I have piddled around with a snowboard a few times here and there when I was in NY. I am an avid water skier and wakeboard freak so I should have some basics down. Looks to be a little expensive but trying to get Monday off and do a sunday night till monday night trip. I know I could buy some nice stuff with the money I am going to spend but my girl knows how much I have recently spent(new truck,6 new reels and 2 new poles).  Plus we are on rocky ground right now so I have to make it up to her! Thanks!


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Flowers didn’t work on valentines day?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nah, I was temporarily dumped on Valentine's Day!:jawdrop: Ain't that a [email protected]#$:barf: Oh well the day itself is bad anyway, that is the day I got married to my exwife. You can't win em all right!


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Not a good sign! Hope things work out!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah me too but if they don't I could always leave her out at the mountain! ooops did I say that outloud? Thanks for the help.


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

Need to get some practice in, do you have a good place to go? Thought I would see you at the tackle fair the other night, you didn’t miss much.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Had a basketball game to go to so didn't make it. Didn't you used to be in Silver Spring? I could of swore I saw that as your location about a month or two ago. My next fishing trip will probably be SPSP in about 2 to 3 weeks. Come on fishing weather!


----------



## OBX Rookie (Dec 22, 2003)

VA. Born and raised! Never fished SPSP, any good? Planning on a trip or two To AI soon, waiting on some good news from the surf.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*This weekend*

FL- I will be at Whitetail Sunday for about 8 hours. Whitetail is taller than Liberty, but Liberty has a bar. Whitetail is in a dry county. This may or may not be a concern to you. Whitetail, Liberty and Roundtop are all owned by the same people, so they fix prices and gouge all of us. Judging by the crowds on weekends, no body cares about the cost though  .


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Check out Canaan Valley and Timberline, they are two resorts in northern W/Va. near Elkins that are less than a mile from each other. I've gone there with the wife and boys for the last few years and loved it. Not as big as Snowshoe but the conditions are just as good with plenty of mountain between the two of them. More of a just ski resort and not all the night life that is provided at the bigger resorts and plenty of beginner runs for the novice skiers.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SnowBoarding*

If you go PLEASE wear a helmet. My son went to Ski Liberty about a month ago with his friends, first timer. Apparently he fell a couple of times and the last time he fell, he got sick and they air lifted him to Hershey Medical Center, for what they call a Closed Head Wound, concussion. Spent the night in the hospital and it's the worse type of phone call you can get.

And don't wear really good/expensive clothing. The hospital almost cut off his jacket, but they did cut his $30. shirt in half.

Like the doctors told him either wear a helmet, unless you like peeing into a bag and drouling.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

There's a place in WV (might be southwest VA but hella far out there) called Winter Place. All I can say is it's a lot better than Ski Liberty. Most of the trails around here are pretty short and you'll be riding the lifts all day. At Winter Place, there's a really nice long slope that takes about ~5 mins to ski down. The place is pretty big. It's worth the drive if you're planning to do an overnight ski trip.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Mountains in the area*

VIRGINIA

BRYCE RESORT - Basye, VA - www.bryceresort.com
Information & Snow Report: 800-821-1444
Distance from DC: 97 miles, Distance from Richmond: 155 miles
500 Vertical Feet, 8 Trails, 2 Chairs, 3 Surface Lifts
Weekday Rate: $30 ($25 Junior/Senior) 
Weekend Rate: $43 ($38 Junior/Senior)

MASSANUTTEN - Harrisonburg, VA - www.massresort.com
Information & Snow Report: 800-207-MASS
Distance from DC: 125 miles, Distance from Richmond: 115 miles
1110 Vertical Feet, 14 Trails, 2 Quads, 2 Doubles, 1 J-bar, 3 Handle Tows, Terrain Park
Weekday Rate: $35 ($30 Junior/Senior/Military) Ski Chalet Rate: $27
Weekend Rate: $48 ($38 Junior/Senior/Military) Ski Chalet Rate: $41

WINTERGREEN - Nellysford, VA - www.wintergreenresort.com
Information: 434-325-2200 - Snow Report: 434-325-2100
Distance from DC: 150 miles, Distance from Richmond: 95 miles
1003 Vertical Feet, 20 Trails, 2 Quads, 2 Triple Chairs, 1 Double, Terrain Park
Weekday Rate: $39 ($32 Junior) Ski Chalet Rate: $31 ($25 Junior)
Weekend Rate: $52 ($41 Junior) Ski Chalet Rate: $43 ($35 Junior)

HOMESTEAD - Hot Springs, VA - www.thehomestead.com
Information: 540-839-7721 - Snow Report: 800-838-1766
Distance from DC: 200 miles, Distance from Richmond: 170 miles
700 Vertical Feet, 9 Trails, 1 Double, 1 T-bar, 1 J-bar, 2 Ropes, Terrain Park, Half Pipe
Weekday Rate: $35 ($25 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $45 ($35 Junior)

MARYLAND 

WISP - McHenry, MD - www.skiwisp.com
Information & Snow Report: 301-387-4911
Distance from DC: 180 miles, Distance from Richmond: 225 miles
610 Vertical Feet, 22 Trails, 5 Triples, 2 Doubles, Rope Tow, Handle Tow, Magic Carpet, Terrain Park, Half Pipe
Weekday Rate: $36 ($26 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $46 ($33 Junior)


WEST VIRGINIA 

CANAAN VALLEY Davis, WV, www.canaanresort.com
Information: 304-866-4121 - Snow Report: 800-622-4121
Distance from DC: 180 miles, Distance from Richmond: 210 miles
850 Vertical Feet, 34 Trails, 1 Quad, 2 Triples, Terrain Park
Weekday Rate: $32 ($24 Junior)
Weekend Rate: $47 ($26 Junior)

TIMBERLINE Davis, WV, www.timberlineresort.com
Information: 304-866-4801 - Snow Report: 304-866-4828
Distance from DC: 185 miles, Distance from Richmond: 235 miles
1000 Vertical Feet, 35 Trails, 1 Triple, 2 Doubles, Terrain Park
Weekday Rate: $29 ($22 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $42 ($27 Junior)

SNOWSHOE MOUNTAIN - Marlinton, WV - www.snowshoemtn.com
Information: 877-441-4FUN - Snow Report: 304-572-4636
Distance from DC: 245 miles, Distance from Richmond: 188 miles
1500 Vertical Feet, 57 Trails, 2 High-speed Quads, 2 Quads, 7 Triples, 3 Surface Lifts, Terrain Park, Half Pipe, Quarter Pipe
Weekday Rate: $49 ($34 Junior) Ski Chalet Rate: $40 ($25 Junior)
Weekend Rate: $63 ($45 Junior) Ski Chalet Rate: $52 ($34 Junior)

WINTERPLACE - Ghent, WV - www.winterplace.com
Information: 800-607-SNOW - Snow Report: 800-258-3127
Distance from DC: 333 miles, Distance from Richmond: 277 miles
603 Vertical Feet, 27 Trails, 2 Quads, 3 Triples, 2 Doubles, 2 Surface Lifts, Terrain Park, Half Pipe
Weekday Rate: $37.50 ($25 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $49.50 ($38 Junior)


PENNSYLVANIA

LIBERTY RESORT - Carroll Valley, PA - www.skiliberty.com
Information: 717-642-8282 - Snow Report: 717-642-9000
Distance from DC: 80 miles, Distance from Richmond: 180 miles
600 Vertical Feet, 16 Trails, 4 Quads, 2 Doubles, J-Bar, Terrain Park, Half Pipe
Weekday Rate: $39 ($34 Half Day) 
Weekend Rate: $46 ($41 Half Day)

WHITETAIL RESORT - Mercersburg, PA - www.skiwhitetail.com
Information & Snow Report: 717-328-9400
Distance from DC: 90 miles, Distance from Richmond: 190 miles
935 Vertical Feet, 19 Trails, 1 High-speed Quad, 3 Quads, 1 Double, 1 Surface Lift, 2 Tubing Lifts, Terrain Park, Half Pipe
Weekday Rate: $41 ($34 Junior/Senior) 
Weekend Rate: $48 ($41 Junior/Senior)

ROUNDTOP - Lewisberry, PA - www.skiroundtop.com
Information: 717-432-9631 - Snow Report: 717-432-7000
Distance from DC: 128 miles, Distance from Richmond: 220 miles
600 Vertical Feet, 16 Trails, 2 Quads, 1 Triple, Magic Carpet, 2 Doubles, 2 J-Bars, 2 Tubing lifts, Terrain Park, Half Pipe
Weekday Rate: $39 ($34 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $46 ($41 Junior)

BLUE KNOB - Claysburg, PA - www.blueknob.com
Information & Snow Report: 800-458-3403
Distance from DC: 165 miles, Distance from Richmond: 310 miles
1072 Vertical Feet, 34 Trails, 2 Triples, 2 Doubles, 3 Platters, Terrain Park
Weekday Rate: $30 ($23 Junior) Ski Chalet Rate: $24 ($19 Junior)
Weekend Rate: $40 ($30 Junior) Ski Chalet Rate: $32 ($24 Junior)

BLUE MOUNTAIN - Palmerton, PA - www.skibluemt.com
Information: 610-826-7700 - Snow Report: 877-SKI-BLUE
Distance from DC: 180 miles, Distance from Richmond: 280 miles
1082 Vertical Feet, 30 Trails, 1 High-speed Quad, 1 Triple, 4 Doubles, 2 T-Bars, Terrain Park, Half Pipe
Weekday Rate: $38 ($26 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $44 ($28 Junior)

HIDDEN VALLEY Somerset, PA - www.hiddenvalleyresort.com
Information: 814-443-8000 - Snow Report: 800-443-SKII
Distance from DC: 191 miles, Distance from Richmond: 289 miles
610 Vertical Feet, 28 Trails, 1 Quad, 2 Triples, 4 Doubles, 2 Pony, Surface Lift, 3 Tubing Lifts, Terrain Park, Half Pipe
Weekday Rate: $30 ($24 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $42 ($34 Junior)

SEVEN SPRINGS - Somerset, PA - www.7springs.com
Information: 800-452-2223 - Snow Report: 800-523-7777
Distance from DC: 195 miles, Distance from Richmond: 294 miles
700 Vertical Feet, 31 Trails, 6-Person High-Speed Lift, 3 Quads, 7 Triples, 5 Ropes, Magic Carpet, Terrain Park, Half Pipe
Weekday Rate: $33 ($26 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $44 ($33 Junior)

SHAWNEE MOUNTAIN - East Stroudsburg, PA - www.shawneemt.com
Information: 570-421-7231 - Snow Report: 800-233-4218
Distance from DC: 200 miles, Distance from Richmond: 300 miles
700 Vertical Feet, 23 Trails, 1 Quad, 7 Doubles, 1 Triple, Terrain Park, Half Pipe, Quarter Pipe
Weekday Rate: $38 ($28 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $45 ($32 Junior)

CAMELBACK - Tannersville, PA - www.skicamelback.com
Information: 570-629-1661 - Snow Report: 800-233-8100
Distance from DC: 211 miles, Distance from Richmond: 311 miles
800 Vertical Feet, 33 Trails, 2 High-speed Quads, 3 Triples, 7 Doubles, Terrain Park, Half Pipe
Weekday Rate: $39 ($27 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $46 ($35 Junior)

JACK FROST MOUNTAIN - Blakeslee, PA - www.jfbb.com
Information: 800-468-2442 - Snow Report: 800-475-SNOW
Distance from DC: 235 miles, Distance from Richmond: 321 miles
600 Vertical Feet, 14 Trails, 2 Triples, 6 Doubles, Surface Lift, Magic Carpet, Terrain Park, Half Pipe
Weekday Rate: $38 ($29 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $45 ($29 Junior)

BIG BOULDER - Blakeslee, PA - www.jfbb.com
Information: 800-468-2442 - Snow Report: 800-475-SNOW
Distance from DC: 240 miles, Distance from Richmond: 321 miles
475 Vertical Feet, 14 Trails, 2 Triples, 5 Doubles, Surface Lift, Magic Carpet, Terrain Park, Half Pipe
Weekday Rate: $38 ($29 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $45 ($29 Junior)

ELK MOUNTAIN - Uniondale, PA - www.elkskier.com
Information: 570-679-4400 - Snow Report: 800-233-4131
Distance from DC: 275 miles, Distance from Richmond: 375 miles
1000 Vertical Feet, 27 Trails, 1 Quad, 5 Doubles, Terrain Park
Weekday Rate: $38 ($28 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $44 ($33 Junior)


NEW YORK

GREEK PEAK - Cortland, NY - www.greekpeak.net
Information: 607-835-6111 - Snow Report: 800-365-SNOW
Distance from DC: 310 miles, Distance from Richmond: 410 miles
900 Vertical Feet, 29 Trails, 1 Triple, 5 Doubles, 1 Tubing lift, 2 Magic Carpets, Terrain Park, Half Pipe
Weekday Rate: $44 ($20 night) 
Weekend Rate: $44 ($20 night)

HUNTER MOUNTAIN - Hunter, NY - www.huntermtn.com
Information & Snow Report: 888-HUNTERMTN
Distance from DC: 325 miles, Distance from Richmond: 430 miles
1600 Vertical Feet, 53 Trails, 1 High-speed Quad, 2 Quads, 2 Triples, 5 Doubles, 1 Surface, Terrain Park, Half Pipe
Weekday Rate: $41 ($26 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $51 ($33 Junior)

WINDHAM MOUNTAIN - Windham, NY - www.skiwindham.com
Information: 800-SKI-WINDHAM - Snow Report: 800-729-4SNO
Distance from DC: 333 miles, Distance from Richmond: 439 miles
1600 Vertical Feet, 34 Trails, 1 High-speed Quad, 4 Triples, 1 Double, 1 Surface Lift, Terrain Park, Halfpipe 
Weekday Rate: $40 ($33 Junior) 
Weekend Rate: $50 ($40 Junior)


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks for the help guys! Hey Oldbay thanks for all that great info. Just what I needed. Me and my girl will be going over it again to make sure we get the best place.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*It's been real buddy!*

*Farewell and adieu to You fair Spanish Ladies
Farewell and adieu to You Ladies of Spain
For We've received orders to sail home to Boston
And nevermore will We see You again*


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

*RE: Winterplace*

Winterplace does have some nice 5 min runs, but you will spend plenty of time in lift lines, especially on weekends.

I ski at Hawksnest (probably not an option, because it's in NC) and they have short runs and long lines but it's ok since I'm on ski patrol I get to skip the lines


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

i get to skip lines every once and a while beacuse i am on the greensboro ski team. I reccomend going to beech in north carolina. Theres a ski resort called canane vally. It is in wv and its a very fun place. Snowshoe is probly the nicest in west virgina and its worth the money


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Da Slopes*

So FL, did you make it out last weekend? I took my little cousins snowboarding at Whitetail. It was about 50 degrees and sunny. Great day on the slopes. It is always nice to see the kids get excited about boarding.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Sure did!*

Had a great time! Went to ski liberty and took the ski and stay package for $89. I have never snowboarded before but by the end of the second day I think I was getting pretty good, well until I ate it big time and sprained my knee and broke my board! Was beautiful out there and ended up with a nice littlle tan on my face! Sad to say, that was probably the last time I will be doing something with my "exgirlfriend" Doh well we had a good time though


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I am glad you had a good time. She was no good for you anyway.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Soory to heaf tht FLF.

Is she the one I met @ the PLO Clean Up?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That was her. You may see her again because she likes to fish but we are not going out anymore.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Dude, she was eating into your fishing time. Your breakup was perfectly timed to coincide with the season gearing back up.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*WAIT A MINUTE.....*

Maybe it's the other way around. Maybe FLF was eating into her fishing time.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah Flea that is the good thing about it though. No asking or feeling bad about fishing a few nights in a row. You bet you will see me out on the water as much as possible this spring!


----------

